# Cost of Drugs - Where is it cheaper



## slippy786 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi all,

my wife and i had a failed cycle under the NHS a few months ago and are now ready to try again. So obviously we are now self funding and trying to work out if it is cheaper to buy the drugs (Bucerilin, Menopur, Ovitril and cyclogest) via the care fertility centre or does it work out cheaper with Asda/Tesco? I haven't checked yet but i've been told that they also supply these drugs.
Has anyone already done this research?

Many Thanks


----------



## Eggplant (Jun 16, 2013)

Slippy I bought mine through Healthcare at Home I found  them cheaper than Sainsburys or Asda and they are a reputable company - good luck


----------



## slippy786 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Eggplant. Lol

Thank you so much for your advise. You are right they are cheapest. Care actually source it from them and have given me a quote of £768. Asda quote was £790 but without the syringes we needed. Tesco quote was laughable £2956. Yes that's over two thousand and not a typo. And even my sister who is a pharmacist can't get them cheaper at cost price. 

Thanks for that


----------



## Eggplant (Jun 16, 2013)

No worries, I found Tesco really expensive too. Well good luck hope to hear good news from you


----------



## slippy786 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you. 
Good luck to everyone.


----------

